# What Wall Decal Vinyl? What tape?



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of vinyl is used for wall decals in your home? Please help me if you have any info. Take care and thank you.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

This may seem like a silly question, but hey, i'm a noob. Can somebody walk me through the application of two different processes?

1. When applying vinyl signs to car windows or shop windows, what is the process after you cut? Do you have to mirror the image, cut, and then mask it to apply it to the window? Also, can you easily make a sign and send it to your customer with instructions on how to apply it?

2. I have the same questions for wall vinyl?

Thanks in advance again all.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

On No1 Depends where you put your decal. If on the inside of the window you mirror cut it, on the outside of the window you cut normal.
Depending on how big the decal is, if small you could sandwich it between two pieces of cardboard, if large you can roll it and post it in a tube.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For walls inside, Oracle 631 is recommended.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you both. That's exactly what I was needing to know. 

One last question, does anyone who cuts wall vinyl send instructions and a squeegee with a purchased product? Also, is the backing to the vinyl (mask) a sticky mess when transporting it to the customer? Thanks again.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hey kwelp! there are a couple of forums i found that are geared specifically toward the sign making end of the business. here:

Signforums.com (Powered by Invision Power Board)

SIGN MAKING • Open to All Members - Signs101.com

hope i don't offend anyone by posting links to other forums. i think it will help kwelp with the specific 'sign making' topics.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks alot Miktoxic.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

And there's signs201, also. I know Uppercase Living sends out instructions and squeegees with every order.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

miktoxic said:


> hey kwelp! there are a couple of forums i found that are geared specifically toward the sign making end of the business. here:
> 
> Signforums.com (Powered by Invision Power Board)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. We also have a sign section of T-ShirtForums here: Vinyl Signs and Decals - T-Shirt Forums

If anyone has any other helpful sign tips, feel free to post them here as well


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, thanks everyone. I'll check over there to Rodney. Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

good luck with the 631 it is a pain in the neck to get it to stick to the mask and release from the mask and adhere correctly to the wall. many customer complaints. Do a search on this form for the issues.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

krol said:


> good luck with the 631 it is a pain in the neck to get it to stick to the mask and release from the mask and adhere correctly to the wall. many customer complaints. Do a search on this form for the issues.


Thanks, Karen.  

The 631 is the one Uppercase Living is selling, and alot of my neighbors bought it, applied it themselves w/no experience, _and while enjoying wine_  and I hadn't heard they had any problems whatsoever. A few of the senior vinyl members had also recommended it, too, so I thought this one was "in the bag". I'll look up the problem you are mentioning. If not the 631, what product do you like better? Thanks.


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the 631, great colors, great matte finish, and it is what I use. It just seems that almost everyone is having problems with the masking of it. Though I think some of the discussions suggest it might just be certain colors and something to do with the backing on the vinyl. There is a lot of discussion on this forum about what application tape to use and the one that Oracal supposedly developed for the 631, the HT55 doesn't work well. I have yet to find the perfect mask/application tape for it. I suspect Uppercase Living has found it if they are not having problems.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet they must have, too. I wonder if I can ask my friends if anyone has any of them around that they never applied. My one girlfriend said it was easy as pie. They also included instructions on how to do a hinge. I couldn't believe what my friend was saying... lol.

Thanks for the information. I'll look around for those posts and see if there are certain colors like you said. That seems to happen with vinyl. The rest will be fine, but then I see posts that folks are having trouble with the white vinyl in the line, things like that. I guess it seems that sort of thing might be happening here, with different colors. 

Is there anything besides "oracle 631 not sticking" that you might say I could use to search to find that older threads? Was that basically the theme of the problem, do you think that'd work? 

Thanks alot, Karen for posting more info. It was really helpful. 

ps: I'm thinking, if nothing else, maybe placing an order with Uppercase Living might not be too bad of an idea if that tape can't be found otherwise. UCL certainly didn't do anything to conceal what vinyl they were using. I flipped the saying over and there it was, all branded and labeled. I was so happy when I saw it.  Maybe the tape is branded as well. ??


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

Kelly,
Maybe it was on a different sign forum but I thought it was here. I do know someone suggested using EnduraMask Perfect Tear M-AP-GXP575 application tape for the 631 vinyl. I am going to try that soon. It will the 5th one I've tried.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, man. Well, I hope this one works. If you get a chance, will you update this thread if you can? I'd really love to know what you think of it. Thanks for posting the name.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, yes!! Please inform us all of the best masking for Oracal 631!! I'm planning on buying some soon, and I'd really love to not run into issues with masking it.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, just finished my first wall vinyl decal. It ended up being 60" wide by 44" inches high. This is a hell of a lot larger than I wanted my first decal to be, but I guess you have to jump in and cut what the customer orders. 

On that note though, I'm having some issues with the vinyl adhering to the mask. I'm ressurecting this thread because somebody out there must know the secret.....

I'm using Uscutter tape (they assured me this would work perfectly), and most of the design sticks and peels up with no problems. Some of the smaller parts of the vinyl aren't peeling up with the tape, but the large part of the vinyl is. 

Is there some trick to making the vinyl stick to the mask better? Should I use a hair dryer? Something? I'm using a sh#$ ton of pressure to push the squeegee and mask onto the vinyl. 

Thanks in advance to anyone that helps me. I have to send this out tomorrow, and I really want it to be right.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

No tricks out there?


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to test the Endura Mask tape yet. As far as tips, the only thing I can think of is to wipe the vinly after it is weeded with rubbing alcohol to get any lingering oils removed. Also try applying the mask and then flipping it over so you are applying pressure with the squeegee on the back of the liner. good luck.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Kwelp68 said:


> No tricks out there?


I have no personal with wall graphics but you could check the forum at USCutter.com. They have a detailed forum for vinyl on signs and some shirt vinyl info.

This forum has a lot of experienced vinyl members.


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey thanks for the input. I'm actually a member over at Uscutter. I've searched high and low and am still not sure what the best mask to use is. I ordered R Tape 4076 today. I hope it works better, as one of the Oracal reps said that it would work well. It is a high tack tape. Anyone have any experience with this tape?


----------



## jessy123 (Jun 23, 2009)

guys,
I really love to read the discussions here,i am learning.
More power to all of you guys.
jessy123/WORKSTATIONS GRAPHIC SOLUTIONS


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow wow wow! R tape 4076 high tack is the [email protected]#t for Oracal 631! I just did a test cut of a 7" by 7" Bob Dlyan in tourquise vinyl with a lot of detail. Some of the small pieces of vinyl where less than 1/4" inch maybe 1/8". That 4076 picked it right up with no problem whatsoever and put it on the wall with no problem. I didn't even have to squeegee that hard! I did lower my pressure on my refine to 40 g. In combination with the tape, it works wonders. Just wanted to pass this info along for anyone doing wall decals with 631.


----------

